# Oberon Journal with Amazon Hinge Cover Insert!



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got my Oberon K2 Cover and Oberon Journal. I took apart the Amazon cover and insert the inside of Amazon Hinge cover inside the journal. First of all, I think the journal is a quarter of an inch wider then the K2 cover eventhough it stated on the Oberon site that both are 6 in wide, the journal is half an inch longer then the K2 cover. The journal is no thicker then the K2 cover with the inner hinge insert. I took a picture of the K2 & journal together side by side and the K2 is actually a little thicker. There are 2 pictures of the Amazon cover when I took it apart. The journal and the inner of the Amazon cover does fold back. If one so choose, you can glue the middle of the cover to the journal. I decided not to glue it together because I will have multiple journals and I can just swap the inner hinge piece without having to buy another Amazon cover. It stays put without having to glue it. I like it so much that I will be selling my red RG K2 cover to get a red RG journal instead. So if anyone want a good deal on the red RG with corners, I will be selling it in the Sell & Buy section of this board so I can order the journal. It's only an hour old! Like I said, the journal is a little wider and a half an inch longer then the K2 cover but not thicker even with the inside of the amazon hinge cover insert inside of it. If you really like the Amazon hinge system and Oberon, and you don't mind the extra length then this is a perfect solution!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea Lilly. We have such creative members here.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good idea. Looks great.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That does look great, I never would have thought of that!


----------



## frog2 (Feb 8, 2009)

The Oberon K2 cover has some padding to protect the screen.  Is the lack of padding a problem when using the journal with the Amazon hinge liner?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

frog2 said:


> The Oberon K2 cover has some padding to protect the screen. Is the lack of padding a problem when using the journal with the Amazon hinge liner?


No it's not a problem. The inside leather with the Amazon cover inserted is soft and cushy. Plus I have a Sony PRS-505 for over a year and no separate padding on the screen, just leather and much thinner then the Amazon hinge cover with no problem, so I was not concerned. Here's a picture of my PRS-505 and K1 before I sold it for the K2!


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting this information.  Good to know.  

Now....if you'll just go buy a Levenger journal and a Coach 6X9 planner and let me know how the insert fits in those...............   I'm kidding, I'm kidding.  Well, kind of kidding. 

Deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lilly: Thanks for all the pics. I just got a Pond Journal and took the insert out of my Amazon cover out and put it inside the Journal like you did. I am not going to glue it in either. In case I decided to buy another Journal.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Anne said:


> Lilly: Thanks for all the pics. I just got a Pond Journal and took the insert of my Amazon cover out and put it inside the Journal like you did. I am not going to glue it in either. In case I decided to buy another Journal.


I'm glad you like it as much as me Anne.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I'm glad you like it as much as me Anne.


I am so happy it worked. I like having another Cover with a hindge to use. I was afraid it would be too heavy but it is not.


----------



## Tblake (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Lilly - I just ordered a red Dragon Roost Journal to use with the Amazon cover. I prefer this design to the Sky Dragon K2 cover. I like your idea as it would be much less bulky than inserting the entire Amazon cover into the journal, as Oberon depicts on their website. Is the interior felt portion of the Amazon cover just glued to the leather outer portion? Can you provide a little detail on how you removed it? Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Tblake, it's easy to separate.  It's just glued together.  Start in the corners and once it separates, it just come apart easily.  You can easily glue the inner binding of the Amazon hinge cover to the binding of the Journal; I chose not to because I will have 2 journals.  I believe you can get that special fabric glue from a fabric store that LunarEarthMama used call Liquid Stitch.


----------



## Tblake (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Lilly!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I sold my red River Garden K2 cover because I prefer the Sun journal with the Amazon stock cover inner inserted inside the journal.  Instead of buying another large red River Garden journal for my K2, I decided to buy a small red River garden journal for My Sony PRS-505; but I had a question because the Sony PRS-505 is 6.9 X 4.8 inches and the small journal is listed on Oberon site at 7 X 5 inches but I've also seen it listed as 7 X 4.75 inches which would make it to small for the PRS-505.  So I sent Oberon an e-mail wanting to know if my Sony PRS-505 would fit inside the small journal and I found out that they will be making Sony covers!  Yippee, now I don't have to buy 2 covers for my K2 just because I want both the Sun & RG.  I can now buy the red RG for my Sony!   


"Dear Lilly, the small journal might be too tight for the PRS-505 but we’re working on covers for the Sony readers. We are trying to make something that will be compatible for both the 505 and the new 700 models. We will know a lot more about this next week. If you could check back with us in mid to late April, we may even have a working cover by then on our site or you could email us for an update. Thanks for contacting us!! Becca"


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Lilly-

How does the clasp on the Oberon journal compare to the K2 cover?
I know that I'd want something really secure to hold the case shut so that the Kindle would be safe.

I appreciate your input on the journal information. Do the hinges hold it in well too?

Thanks~


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can put the entire amazon cover inside the journal? And what size is the journal? Thanks.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Flower it stays close.  You have to wind the the string around the button.  I feel it's secure because there's extra space in all 3 corners.  Also because I carry my Kindle in a bag that I take to the train station for my daily work commute, I have it in one of those Belkin's mini laptop case; that's also because I want to protect the Oberon cover also.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

[


libros_lego said:


> Does anyone know if I can put the entire amazon cover inside the journal? And what size is the journal? Thanks.


The journal is listed as 9 X 6 inches, I think it's a little wider then 6 inches; in comparison, the K2 covers are listed as 8.5 X 6 inches. Yes you can put the entire Amazon cover inside the journal. There's a thread on this board were a member did and it fit. There's also a pictures of that set-up on the Oberon's site; here's the link, http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleInfo3.php


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Lilly said:


> [
> The journal is listed as 9 X 6 inches, I think it's a little wider then 6 inches; in comparison, the K2 covers are listed as 8.5 X 6 inches. Yes you can put the entire Amazon cover inside the journal. There's a thread on this board were several members did and it fit. There's also a pictures of that set-up on the Oberon's site; here's the link, http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleInfo3.php


Thanks a lot Lilly! I really appreciate it!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank Lily.. this is exactly what I was looking for!  I have been admiring the Oberon covers but I didn't want to part with my Amazon cover.. plain but useful...  I am not very crafty so being able to use the 2 together without "surgery" works for me...
thanks again!!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info! Do you know if the amazon k2 cover insert could be glued or velcroed into an oberon k2 cover? Would this fit??


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Xina said:


> Thanks for all the great info! Do you know if the amazon k2 cover insert could be glued or velcroed into an oberon k2 cover? Would this fit??


cincinnatideb did it with a Velcro ROH; you might want to ask her for more info. Here's the link to her thread with pictures.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5960.0.html


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Xina said:


> Thanks for all the great info! Do you know if the amazon k2 cover insert could be glued or velcroed into an oberon k2 cover? Would this fit??


I just thought of something, you should call them and ask them to make you a Kindle cover without velcro or strap and see what they say. That should not be a problem. I would also ask them to make right hand pocket shorter (the side that usually has the velcro), so you can insert the inner Amazon cover inside of it but have room for the hinges to be outside the pocket!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks again Lilly! You rock!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Xina said:


> Wow! Thanks again Lilly! You rock!


I sent Oberon an e-mail asking them if it's possible to leave out the velcro or the corners for the K2 cover and got this answer:

Dear Lily, this would all be custom work for us and we just don't have the time or the artisans to cover it. I know it's hard to imagine what we do exactly, but when we design a cover like we just did for the Kindle's, it involves very expensive costs for cutting dies for all the little pieces that make up the covers (every piece, including the little straps, has to be exact so we cut them out with dies that look like bit cookie cutters, not by hand). Unless we had hundreds of requests it wouldn't be something we would consider because of the expense. Thanks for emailing us though. We love to think of all of you out there with your thinking caps on. Becca


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

They won't even not stick the velcro on the covers?  That's pretty... weak.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

patrickb said:


> They won't even not stick the velcro on the covers? That's pretty... weak.


I have to admit, I agree with you on this, although they do sew the Velcro on, not just stick it. They're willing to make one without the wool on it. What's the difference in making one without the velcro?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to admit, I agree with you on this, although they do sew the Velcro on, not just stick it. They're willing to make one without the wool on it. What's the difference in making one without the velcro?


I also agree, I went ahead and sent them another e-mail asking them to specify why they can't leave out the velcro from a velcro cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to admit, I agree with you on this, although they do sew the Velcro on, not just stick it. They're willing to make one without the wool on it. What's the difference in making one without the velcro?


I can see two reasons. No one is going to sue them over a velcro allergy.  And the more exceptions they make, the slower the whole process becomes. At some point, they do have to draw the line and say they just can't accommodate any additional changes. I would imagine that they put together a bunch of the liners at once, run through them, then do another batch. Every exception they make is an interruption to the process--and then we all talk about it, and now more people want exceptions, and so on.....

(And if you think I'm kidding about the allergy--mine is relatively mild. However, I worked with a woman who literally was deathly allergic to wool, to the degree that all of us had to be extremely careful throughout the winter with what we were wearing on any given day that we might have meetings with her. As she was a right royal b**ch, there were days several of us were seriously tempted to wear a really nice winter coat & just give her a big ol' hug.)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to ask, when using the inserted amazon clasp that you've separated from the outter cardboard, does it make this loose and flimsy in the middle?  Like if I were to read holding just the cover in one hand, would the weight of the Kindle pull down and cause the sides to slip forward and sag?  Or is there still some stiffness even though it's separated from the cardboard?  I am very interested in using this technique as I love the clasps and love the Oberon covers, but this one bit was concerning me a little.  Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If it is  a little loose, you could use two sided tape like is used for carpets to hold it in place.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks!  I also saw that some were just slipping their Kindle case into it without deconstructing it.  I think I'm already sold on getting the Oberon journal so I'll see which works best for me.  Worst case scenario... I buy another $30 cover from Amazon and experiment some more.  Thanks for the quick reply and input


----------

